# Where to start?



## HydroEJP88 (Jan 10, 2015)

Okay I'm a newbie when it comes to AAS and peptides. I've been reading up on AAS for the last few months and I of course have seen the peptide threads.  There is so much info out there on them, but I honestly don't know where to start. 

I know they are aminos and proteins but I'm not sure how they work. I haven't made the decision to jump into AAS yet and I wouldn't mind seeing what the benefits of peptides are, maybe something better suited to me?

I've taken mdrol in the past, but that was about 5-7 years ago?  I can't quite remember, but ever since then I have just been eating like a horse and hitting the weights hard.

I'm 30 years old, be 31 in May, I'm roughly 5'10"-5'11" and weigh in at 195lbs, I'm not sure what my bf% is because I've never measured it, anyway where's a good place to start reading up on this stuff. I'm trying to fill this massive head of mine with as much knowledge as I can.

Thanks everyone 

-Mike


----------



## 11Bravo (Jan 10, 2015)

Screw peptides and prohormones. run some test


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jan 10, 2015)

I'm thinking I will eventually but until I get my facts straight on everything first.  Plus everyone I thought was legit turned out to be garbage lol. Oh well at least I didn't waste my money.

Worse case scenario I will just keep doing what I'm doing


----------



## snake (Jan 11, 2015)

11Bravo said:


> Screw peptides and prohormones. run some test



^^^ Well I'm not sure I could have said it any better myself! ^^^


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jan 11, 2015)

Easier said than done my friends


----------



## snake (Jan 11, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> Easier said than done my friends



How so? Where's the problem?


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jan 11, 2015)

Nobody that I know in my area are currently on or have ever cycled. I don't lift in a gym and everyone that sells on the internet is either underdosed or shady as hell. So I'm just taking my time and doing my homework


----------



## 11Bravo (Jan 11, 2015)

Be patient and you'll find all you need and then some


----------



## bvs (Jan 11, 2015)

peptides werent worth it imo. test all the way


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jan 11, 2015)

11Bravo said:


> Be patient and you'll find all you need and then some



I agree, that's why I'm ok with just doing what I'm doing right now, and just making sure I have everything in order for when I actually do make the plunge


----------



## foodchem70 (Jan 12, 2015)

sounds great, ths a lot.


----------

